# Evolution



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Apr 16, 2015)

LOL!  How true!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2015)

If we evolved from apes, why are there still apes ??


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> If we evolved from apes, why are there still apes ??



Yeah, I always wondered about that too.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Yeah, I always wondered about that too.



Saying we evolved from apes is not what evolutionist say. What they say is that we and modern apes evolved from a common ancestor which is now extinct. Modern apes are our evolutionary cousins.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm watching David Attenborough on Darwin and the Tree of Life right now.
In one hour he encapsulates the whole theory of evolution.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

I've seen that program and David Attenborough does a splendid job telling a very compelling story. At least it is for me, it's my Book of Genesis.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

Genesis is not a science text book, Josiah.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2015)

The Whole problem with the Book of Genesis...and how it has been interpreted by the religious Zealots...is that they "assume" that God's Clock is the same as our human clock.  Humans "assume" that 6 of God's days is the same as 6 of ours.  One of God's days, could be millions, or billions, of our days....but such a concept is beyond the understanding of those who think the heavens and earth were created in 6 days.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

Genesis has two different creation stories and they are not compatible, no matter what biblical literalists say. 
However, they are not meant to be telling the how, but the why, so it doesn't matter.

Science has nothing to say about why we are here, just how.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

You're right DW that science has nothing to say about why we are here.

This is not a facetious question, but would you remind me what Genesis says about why we are here?


----------



## Ina (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah,
Some questions can riddle the brain.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

The premise of Genesis is that we are created to be in relation to the creator.
Both creation stories make this point and the second one attempts to explain humanity's dual nature - capacity for both good and evil - and why the earth is not the paradise that we would wish it to be.

Other creation myths contain similar themes. Genesis is a bit different in that it is written from a monotheistic perspective.
Genesis 1 presents a three tiered model of the universe that would have seemed logical to a man standing on a mountain overlooking the land and the sea, and gazing upwards at the sky. He could have been a shepherd watching over his sheep and yarning with other shepherds around the camp fire. A sense of awe and wonder can be sensed when reading this first chapter. 

Genesis 2 was probably written by the priestly class. It emphasises human frailties.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks DW for your thoughtful analysis.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2015)

To get back to the "evolving from apes" question, even if we had evolved from apes, why would that mean the apes were supposed to disappear? There are probably hundreds, maybe thousands of animal species that we have evolved from, most of them still here.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

I find this poem quite moving. 


James Weldon Johnson, ed. [SIZE=-1](1871–1938).[/SIZE]  The Book of American ***** Poetry.  [SIZE=-1]1922.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]*The Creation*[/SIZE] James Weldon Johnson [SIZE=+0](1871–1938)[/SIZE]  (A ***** Sermon) 


  A[SIZE=-1]ND[/SIZE] God stepped out on space,And He looked around and said,_“I’m lonely—__I’ll make me a world.”_  And far as the eye of God could see[SIZE=-2]_        5_[/SIZE]Darkness covered everything,Blacker than a hundred midnightsDown in a cypress swamp.  Then God smiled,And the light broke,[SIZE=-2]_        10_[/SIZE]And the darkness rolled up on one side,And the light stood shining on the other,And God said, _“That’s good!”_  Then God reached out and took the light in His hands,And God rolled the light around in His hands[SIZE=-2]_        15_[/SIZE]Until He made the sun;And He set that sun a-blazing in the heavens.And the light that was left from making the sunGod gathered it up in a shining ballAnd flung it against the darkness,[SIZE=-2]_        20_[/SIZE]Spangling the night with the moon and stars.Then down betweenThe darkness and the lightHe hurled the world;And God said, _“That’s good!”_[SIZE=-2]_        25_[/SIZE]  Then God himself stepped down—And the sun was on His right hand,And the moon was on His left;The stars were clustered about His head,And the earth was under His feet.[SIZE=-2]_        30_[/SIZE]And God walked, and where He trodHis footsteps hollowed the valleys outAnd bulged the mountains up.  Then He stopped and looked and sawThat the earth was hot and barren.[SIZE=-2]_        35_[/SIZE]So God stepped over to the edge of the worldAnd He spat out the seven seas;He batted His eyes, and the lightnings flashed;He clapped His hands, and the thunders rolled;And the waters above the earth came down,[SIZE=-2]_        40_[/SIZE]The cooling waters came down.  Then the green grass sprouted,And the little red flowers blossomed,The pine tree pointed his finger to the sky,And the oak spread out his arms,[SIZE=-2]_        45_[/SIZE]The lakes cuddled down in the hollows of the ground,And the rivers ran down to the sea;And God smiled again,And the rainbow appeared,And curled itself around His shoulder.[SIZE=-2]_        50_[/SIZE]  Then God raised His arm and He waved His handOver the sea and over the land,And He said, _“Bring forth! Bring forth!”_And quicker than God could drop His hand.Fishes and fowls[SIZE=-2]_        55_[/SIZE]And beasts and birdsSwam the rivers and the seas,Roamed the forests and the woods,And split the air with their wings.And God said, _“That’s good!”_[SIZE=-2]_        60_[/SIZE]  Then God walked around,And God looked aroundOn all that He had made.He looked at His sun,And He looked at His moon,[SIZE=-2]_        65_[/SIZE]And He looked at His little stars;He looked on His worldWith all its living things,And God said, _“I’m lonely still.”_  Then God sat down[SIZE=-2]_        70_[/SIZE]On the side of a hill where He could think;By a deep, wide river He sat down;With His head in His hands,God thought and thought,Till He thought, _“I’ll make me a man!”_[SIZE=-2]_        75_[/SIZE]  Up from the bed of the riverGod scooped the clay;And by the bank of the riverHe kneeled Him down;And there the great God Almighty[SIZE=-2]_        80_[/SIZE]Who lit the sun and fixed it in the sky,Who flung the stars to the most far corner of the night,Who rounded the earth in the middle of His hand;This Great God,Like a mammy bending over her baby,[SIZE=-2]_        85_[/SIZE]Kneeled down in the dustToiling over a lump of clayTill He shaped it in His own image;  Then into it He blew the breath of life,And man became a living soul.[SIZE=-2]_        90_[/SIZE]Amen. Amen. 


----------

